# malietı



## jbionic2010

Bu ülkdede genelde malietı düşük olan malları üretiyorlar

Why does malietı have ending -i? Does the ending simply refer to "this country"?


----------



## Cagsak

jbionic2010 said:


> Bu ülkdede genelde malietı düşük olan malları üretiyorlar
> 
> Why does malietı have ending -i? Does the ending simply refer to "this country"?


*Maliyeti
Düşük maliyetli ürünler = maliyeti düşük ürünler.
It's a lovely rule of Turkish grammar.  We need to use "belirtme eki" here.
You can check "isimin halleri"


----------



## shafaq

jbionic2010 said:


> Bu ülkdede genelde malietı düşük olan malları üretiyorlar
> 
> Why does malietı have ending -i? Does the ending simply refer to "this country"?


No. It refers to the dropped word "üretim". 
Bu ülkede genelde üretim maliyeti düşük olan malları üretiyorlar. It is dropped here avoiding repitition and abundance.


----------



## jbionic2010

shafaq said:


> No. It refers to the dropped word "üretim".
> Bu ülkede genelde üretim maliyeti düşük olan malları üretiyorlar. It is dropped here avoiding repitition and abundance.



I don't suppose you'll be able to come up with a dropped word that easily for the following sentence:
Damı yanan evi gören komşular, ıtfaiye çağırdılar.

After all what makes you add ending -i in above examples, but skip it in the below?
Özel dersler(without -i) verilen yabancı dil merkezine yazılmak istiyorum


----------



## shafaq

jbionic2010 said:


> I don't suppose you'll be able to come up with a dropped word that easily for the following sentence:
> *Damı yanan evi gören komşular, ıtfaiye çağırdılar.*


Again -ı here refers to a dropped word "onun" . It is mostly dropped in Turkish in all cases where the meaning doesn't get scrambled without it.
Originally it seems like that:
* The neighbors who saw the home which its roof is burning ....*
After dropping it looks like that:
*The neighbors who saw the home which roof is burning .... *
and still easily understandable even in English.
"onun damı"=its roof
"damı" still means "its roof" without any doubt which "onun" becomes redundant unless it is necessary to be clear.
i.e.
- Bu kimin kitabı? Whose book is this?
- *Onun* (kitabı). *Her/his* (book). In this instance, (kitabı) maybe dropped instead of indicative "*onun*". Because the question can't be replied  by merely "kitabı" which should cause a confusion.





jbionic2010 said:


> After all what makes you add ending -i in above examples, but skip it in the below?
> *Özel dersler(without -i) verilen yabancı dil merkezine yazılmak istiyorum *



Here "Özel dersler" is a standalone adjective clause where "özel dersleri" isn't acceptable unless it was a noun clause like above ones; and in that case first particle can't be dropped.
Kimya/fizik ...  özel dersler*i* verilen yabancı dil merkezine yazılmak istiyorum.


----------



## jbionic2010

Turkish seem very flexible when deciding whether to drop "onun" and add -i in one case, or rather add nothing in other cases. In the very last example I could have thought of adding "onun" that would refer to  "merkez". In my view, this would stress the fact that we were talking about "dersler" offered by "merkez". Also "verilen" assumes an object, which must have accusative ending -i.


----------



## shafaq

No . 
Adding "onun" would cause only a confusion there and nothing more.


----------

